# Hand raised babies in Seattle



## sandra (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi all-
We have 4 pet pigeons. Two are a actively breeding couple. We typically replace their eggs with wooden eggs. However if there is someone in the Seattle area who would like to have hand-raised babies for pets, please let us know. The female is a gorgeous white homer, and the male is a handsome ferral blue bar. 
Thanks-


----------



## pigeoninalawnchair (Aug 17, 2003)

I live in Arizona and would pay for shipping. Very interested in hand raised


----------



## sandra (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi - sorry it took so long to get back to you. I'm really looking to find people in the Seattle. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi I live in northgate and Im interested in your babies...do you have any pics of them?
would love to see them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

kenny73 said:


> Hi I live in northgate and Im interested in your babies...do you have any pics of them?
> would love to see them.


Hi Kenny,

The posts your responded to are very, very old. If you haven't done so, please post in our Birds Wanted Forum.

Terry


----------



## edelfede (Aug 24, 2009)

*I am in New York and would pay for shipping*

Hello,
I am very interested in a baby pigeon (or egg) for my female pigeon to raise. I would pay for shipping. Could you call me (9173244463) or email me [email protected] to discuss it

thanks

Ellie


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

A VERY OLD post!

Most likely doesn't have the babies anymore.

-Hilly


----------



## dishan (Aug 20, 2009)

sandra said:


> Hi all-
> We have 4 pet pigeons. Two are a actively breeding couple. We typically replace their eggs with wooden eggs. However if there is someone in the Seattle area who would like to have hand-raised babies for pets, please let us know. The female is a gorgeous white homer, and the male is a handsome ferral blue bar.
> Thanks-


how much its cost be???


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Why even bother when people cna't splel or raed what you r tyring to wirte...lol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

OK... THE POST IS FROM 2003there has been alot of this latley on the forum. please check the dates folks.


----------

